# What happens when you release Super Metroid on WiiU?



## T-hug (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Arras (May 19, 2013)

"Y cant metroid crawl"
Oh god my sides

Well, at least there's an entire community to help them out quickly.


----------



## emigre (May 19, 2013)

XDel said:


> ?


 
tl;dr: casual gaemers suck at Super Metroid.


----------



## XDel (May 19, 2013)

Aghh!!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 19, 2013)

Well if you bought a Wii U I don't expect you to be smart enough to play Super Metroid.

OOOOH ZINGER BURN GONNA NEED SOME OINTMENT FOR THAT ONE.


----------



## Depravo (May 19, 2013)

Sad, isn't it? Heaven forbid players actually try different shit out. If they can't figure it out by mashing one button the game's obviously bugged.


----------



## Arras (May 19, 2013)

I must admit the red doors can be confusing if you've never played a Metroid game before though, especially considering you need to fire 5 missiles at them instead of just one.


----------



## Gahars (May 19, 2013)

This went from funny to sad to funny again... just like the Wii U's sales.

HI-YO!

Seriously, though, how do these people... exist on a daily basis? How can they possibly function?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 19, 2013)

I saw a big compilation for Super Mario World too on reddit, can't find it at the moment though.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 19, 2013)

EDIT: WHAT GAHARS SAYS BELOW


----------



## Gahars (May 19, 2013)

EDIT: Too slow.

EDIT: EDIT: Damn it, Guild.



Spoiler


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> This?


 
Yeah that's it, just posted it too.

Fuck you sideways


----------



## Cyan (May 19, 2013)

this is how players became after making everything easier and all hand-holded for years.
Stop making games for dumb players ! they will never progress !


You want to play Mario ? wait, I'm showing you a video of what you need to do "Press B and jump on this plateform .... there, right, do you know how to press B while pressing D-PAD?" oh, wait you are stuck? "I'll show you all the game in video, just look and do like myself instead of trying and understanding", you still can't do it ? "I'll make a auto-play mode or press this button to skip the clue so you don't have to try more than three time the same place".


----------



## Arras (May 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> EDIT: Too slow.
> 
> EDIT: EDIT: Damn it, Guild.


 
The last one especially. "Is there any option to enhance the graphics". >_>


----------



## Wintrale (May 19, 2013)

Saw this on NeoGAF... It's hilarious. I know some of those people are just trolling the rest but, damn, now we know why every developer dumbs everything down. There really are people out there that can't get by without tutorials telling them ezackly what everything does. It's kinda sad.


----------



## Speedster (May 19, 2013)

"Is there any option to enhance the graphics"

Made me cry and laugh at the same time.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 19, 2013)

Is this legit or yet another 4chan troll?


----------



## McHaggis (May 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> This went from funny to sad to funny again... just like the Wii U's sales.
> 
> HI-YO!
> 
> Seriously, though, how do these people... exist on a daily basis? How can they possibly function?


 
In all fairness to them, they've probably never felt the need to morph into a ball in order to squeeze through some tight spaces in their day-to-day activities.  Doesn't make them any less moronic though!


----------



## emigre (May 19, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> In all fairness to them, they've probably never felt the need to morph into a ball in order to squeeze through some tight spaces in their day-to-day activities. Doesn't make them any less moronic though!


 Wait a minute! There are people who don't morphy in day to day life? I find morph balling to more efficient than walking.


----------



## tj_cool (May 19, 2013)

Don't these games come with a built-in manual or something?
Then again, they probably wouldn't find it anyway


----------



## BORTZ (May 19, 2013)

So what can we take away from this? The general public gamers have gotten significantly dumber in 20 years.


----------



## Shoat (May 19, 2013)

I bet if I told all those people that back then, any 6 year old kid was able to figure that shit out without ever asking anyone for help, they wouldn't believe me.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 19, 2013)

the build in manuals are terrible though... at least they were on wii vc.
never looked into a single one.
had they just scanned the original manuals, it would have been awesome


----------



## beta4attack (May 19, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> So what can we take away from this? The general public gamers have gotten significantly dumber in 20 years.


Or maybe in the past people knew that they HAD to figure it out themselves as there was no internet back then. Now, everyone can find answers to everything on the internet so they became lazy and won't think for themselves.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 19, 2013)

To be fair I'm sure some idiots couldn't figure it out when Super Metroid came out all those years ago, we just hear about it more now because the gaming base is larger, more diverse, and a lovely thing called the internet.


----------



## ohsoroso (May 19, 2013)

I can't wait to see what people are gonna say if Castlevania comes to Wii U VC!


----------



## weavile001 (May 19, 2013)

lol, these guys are bad, imagine when they arrive in Brinstar and Norfair


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 19, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> So what can we take away from this? The general public gamers have gotten significantly dumber in 20 years.


 
Basically yeah. Granted the people who are asking for real and not trolling, in their defense, Super Metroid is a bit of a bitch to figure out, but in a fun a way. I feel as if Metroid Prime had it done perfectly. It had that perfect level of exploration of "where do I go?" but it wasn't overly hard like say as the original Metroid.


----------



## Ryupower (May 19, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> lol, these guys are bad, imagine when they arrive in Brinstar and Norfair


 
what will happen when they fall down  in to "that place" where you must wall jump out


----------



## Cyan (May 19, 2013)

One of the two places where you have gameplay hint !


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2013)

This reminds me of all that reader mail in the game help sections of gaming magazines. "Dear magazine, I'm stuck on world 1.1 of Super Mario, halp plz." Not much has changed.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Seriously, though, how do these people... exist on a daily basis? How can they possibly function?


 
I guess they don't fire all their missiles into the door if the first one doesn't succeed.




tj_cool said:


> Don't these games come with a built-in manual or something?
> Then again, they probably wouldn't find it anyway


They do. And get ready to laugh your ass off, because I actually had to use it to find out how to morph in a ball.


----------



## Chary (May 19, 2013)

Back in mah day, gamers were SMART!


----------



## loco365 (May 19, 2013)

Arras said:


> "Is there any option to enhance the graphics". >_>









How does this actually happen. Like really.


----------



## Gabelvampir (May 19, 2013)

Chary said:


> Back in mah day, gamers were SMART!


Did the original SNES release of Super Metroid come with the strategy guide in the US like here in Germany/Europe?


----------



## TheCasketMan (May 19, 2013)

I like the "how do I beat this guy" and "y can't metroid crawl."  This people should go back and play angry birds.


----------



## Gabelvampir (May 19, 2013)

Ah seems that strategy guide in the game box thingy many SNES RPGs had was done for Super Metroid only for the release in Germany. I wonder why the thought they had to do this. We got the other 2 Metroids before that and it's not like we were more stupid back then then the gamers in other countries.
And for Super Metroid if you have patience you should only need this if you want to find every container item.


----------



## Shoat (May 19, 2013)

Gabelvampir said:


> Ah seems that strategy guide in the game box thingy many SNES RPGs had was done for Super Metroid only for the release in Germany. I wonder why the thought they had to do this. We got the other 2 Metroids before that and it's not like we were more stupid back then then the gamers in other countries.
> And for Super Metroid if you have patience you should only need this if you want to find every container item.


 

Wait, yours came with a strategy guide back then? 
I don't remember that being the case for mine (and it was the standard release, not second hand or anything).


----------



## BORTZ (May 19, 2013)

Well you also have to think about the mentality and the hand holding of games now a days. The gaming industry basically spoon feeds you have to play, quick time events, tutorials, and such. Back then, Metroid taught you how to play Metroid, by playing it. No help menu, no tuts, no nothing.


----------



## weavile001 (May 19, 2013)

``why can´t metroid crawl??´´
LMAO


----------



## Gabelvampir (May 19, 2013)

Shoat said:


> Wait, yours came with a strategy guide back then?
> I don't remember that being the case for mine (and it was the standard release, not second hand or anything).


Hmm could have been a later release. Me and my brother did not have money to buy a SNES until around 1999, so everything we got were from flea markets. But there were some really nice things still sold, like our copy of Super Metreoid, nearly mint in box with said strategy guide.
The standard German box cover on Mobygames (not the Super Classics serie re-release) also mentions this, so I guess it was either a first printing thing or came with a later one before the Super Classics version. http://www.mobygames.com/game/super-metroid/cover-art/gameCoverId,56917/


----------



## Nah3DS (May 19, 2013)

wow americans are dumb!


----------



## TheCasketMan (May 19, 2013)

I see becoming a new meme


----------



## EzekielRage (May 19, 2013)

Well, thats what you get if you skip all text because nobody reads anymore. It's not like the game explicitly tells you how to do the morph ball once you get it. Or that missles open red doors. Or that Samus is named fucking Samus. Please, don't read the fucking textbox that fucking tells you how to breateh and do us all a favor.

Stupid new age gamers with their hand holding through corridors and cutscenes with WIN GAME buttons-.-


----------



## TyBlood13 (May 19, 2013)

This is hilarious! I really hope Ghosts'n Goblins or Battle Toads doesn't get put on VC for these people's sake.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well if you bought a Wii U I don't expect you to be smart enough to play Super Metroid.
> 
> OOOOH ZINGER BURN GONNA NEED SOME OINTMENT FOR THAT ONE.


 
Like this?






Then there's this part many hilariously fail at


And ROFL at the post "I'm stuffed! I don't know where to go!"



NahuelDS said:


> wow americans are dumb!


Nice generalization!


----------



## Ryupower (May 21, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> This is hilarious! I really hope Ghosts'n Goblins or Battle Toads doesn't get put on VC for these people's sake.


 
well is it happing(for one of the games)

Ghosts 'n Goblins hitting Wii U VC next week


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> well is it happing(for one of the games)
> 
> Ghosts 'n Goblins hitting Wii U VC next week


 
Can't wait to see what hilarity people experience when they get stuck


----------



## Hanafuda (May 21, 2013)

Can't wait to see people asking how to get Megaman to shoot up.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 21, 2013)

Why are so many people freaking over this? I mean, yeah, it's really funny. But the point is, a whole new generation of gamers are being introduced to these games, and are at least getting far enough to ask such questions (how do I play more after beating the game?). Of course they're not going to understand typical features of games from way before their time.

For example, how many people here know how to churn their own butter or milk cows? Amish people and farmers maybe, but not many aside from that. Does that make us stupid? No, it's just a natural side effect of living in a world where getting butter and milk is as easy as getting to the nearest grocery store. Same thing with these younger gamers who are experiencing classics that may have been released before their birth for the first time.


----------



## Lanlan (May 21, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Why are so many people freaking over this? I mean, yeah, it's really funny. But the point is, a whole new generation of gamers are being introduced to these games, and are at least getting far enough to ask such questions (how do I play more after beating the game?). Of course they're not going to understand typical features of games from way before their time.
> 
> For example, how many people here know how to churn their own butter or milk cows? Amish people and farmers maybe, but not many aside from that. Does that make us stupid? No, it's just a natural side effect of living in a world where getting butter and milk is as easy as getting to the nearest grocery store. Same thing with these younger gamers who are experiencing classics that may have been released before their birth for the first time.


 
Churning butter isn't as simple as looking around.


----------



## VashTS (May 21, 2013)

oh they make games for wii u? 

i was not aware @joostinonline


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2013)

VashTS said:


> oh they make games for wii u?
> 
> i was not aware @joostinonline


 
Surely, they're making them for the Vita, and not the Wii U, right?


----------



## Veho (May 21, 2013)

Hanafuda said:


> Can't wait to see people asking how to get Megaman to shoot up.


Step 1: you need some heroin, a syringe, a lighter and a spoon...


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 21, 2013)

Lanlan said:


> Churning butter isn't as simple as looking around.


Please explain to me how "looking around" shows you how to keep playing after you see the ending screen.

Seriously, it's not like that's some sort of technical innovation. It's sobering they could have always done, but for some reason didn't until roughly around the last generation (GameCube, GBA, etc). To me it's a lot more intuitive to think that the game will go back to the title screen itself or something when I press the start button, instead of " oh, I have to reset the game and it usually doesn't save from after beating it!"

Heck even when I was a kid I always wondered that when the game ended and was always a little nervous that I was messing something up if I reset it.

And again, we're probably talking little kids here. I really don't think any of us were really as smart of gamers as kids as we think we were. Maybe a bit more intuitive than today since we weren't babied with tutorials, but that's it.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2013)

Are you freaking kidding me? Just how stupid are people nowadays?
Oh wait...Angry Birds the movie is actually being made...carry on.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Are you freaking kidding me? Just how stupid are people nowadays?
> Oh wait...Angry Birds the movie is actually being made...carry on.


 
Please tell me Michael Bay is the director!


----------



## Gabelvampir (May 21, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Please tell me Michael Bay is the director!


Unfortunately not yet, but the screen writer is one of the many writers of The Simpsons: http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-simpsons-writer-signs-on-for-angry-birds-movie.348230/


----------



## chartube12 (May 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I saw a big compilation for Super Mario World too on reddit, can't find it at the moment though.


 
Seriously? There is only two levels on the top of my head, I can think of that required game genie back in the day. Besides those two levels, with very little practice the game is a piece of cake. Even Bowser is an enoyable joke.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Seriously? There is only two levels on the top of my head, I can think of that required game genie back in the day. Besides those two levels, with very little practice the game is a piece of cake. Even Bowser is an enoyable joke.


 

That would be in the Forest of Illusion, the way the map goes in a circle.


----------



## chartube12 (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> That would be in the Forest of Illusion, the way the map goes in a circle.


 
haha no! But thanks for the laugh.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> haha no! But thanks for the laugh.


 

Yeah, it was pretty sad in a funny way


----------



## macmanhigh (May 22, 2013)

God this makes me feel old.....Dumb Young Whipper Snappers


----------



## Gabelvampir (May 22, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> haha no! But thanks for the laugh.


If you do not know about the secret/alternate exits and did not see one until you come to the Forest of Illusion it is a bit hard to progress. Wasn't something about red vs yellow level dots in the original manual? Can't remember and can't look up right now.
Hmm but you have to take a secret exit in some Ghost House, either before the Forest or in the Ghost House in the Forest, so they should know about it. God it's too long since I last played Super Mario World, should do that tonight.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 22, 2013)

WHat funny is that i am already a far way through super metroid, i never played it in my youth and really loving that i actually have to use my brain to progress in this game,
now if only i knew how to post screens on the Nintendo Network LOL


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2013)

metroid is too hardcore 4 dem kidz it's not like a shooter wher you run and shoot anethig that moov you have to think!!


----------



## Gabelvampir (May 22, 2013)

Super Metroid is in my opinion one of the pinnacles of storytelling by gameplay, and subtly guiding the player in the right direction while giving more then enough room for the player to figuring it out. When you look at the Metroid the director did after is (yeah ok 8 years later), he or Nintendo did not really believe any more in this style then, as Metroid Fusion was very chatty and most of the game gave you the next step without many chance for deviation.
I liked Metroid Zero Mission much more, although it did also tell you often where to go next. But there where a lot more freedom in the map design, you could ignore that "Navpoint" to a degree.
I think many people are just so used to being told what to do next by most modern games (or started playing games after that style became the predominant one) that they can't quite wrap their head around the idea of finding their own way in a game.


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Please tell me Michael Bay is the director!


He should be. Angry Birds are all about explosives and general destruction, that's right up his alley. 

Is there such a thing as being _overqualified_ to direct something?


----------



## Gabelvampir (May 22, 2013)

Maybe Michael Bay will do the Angry Birds Star Wars adaptation when the first movie is more successful then the Transformers movies.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2013)

Gabelvampir said:


> Maybe Michael Bay will do the Angry Birds Star Wars adaptation when the first movie is more successful then the Transformers movies.


nah JJ abrams is doing that and it's gonna have 95% more lens flare!


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> nah JJ abrams is doing that and it's gonna have 95% more lens flare!


Some early screenshots were leaked already.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 22, 2013)

Gabelvampir said:


> If you do not know about the secret/alternate exits and did not see one until you come to the Forest of Illusion it is a bit hard to progress. Wasn't something about red vs yellow level dots in the original manual? Can't remember and can't look up right now.
> Hmm but you have to take a secret exit in some Ghost House, either before the Forest or in the Ghost House in the Forest, so they should know about it. God it's too long since I last played Super Mario World, should do that tonight.


Idk if the manual said anything, but the red dots indicate levels with multiple exits, whereas yellow dots have only one exit.


----------



## Gabelvampir (May 22, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Idk if the manual said anything, but the red dots indicate levels with multiple exits, whereas yellow dots have only one exit.


I know (since it came out in Europe together with the SNES in 1992), but the game does not tell you. And if you do not know it from any other source you only find out by accident or by being curious and putting 1+1 together.
I just looked it up, the original US manual told about red Course points an page 6, so it is a bit of a mistake if Nintendo did not put that in their kind of crappy VC manual (don't know if they did).


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 22, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Seriously? There is only two levels on the top of my head, I can think of that required game genie back in the day. Besides those two levels, with very little practice the game is a piece of cake. Even Bowser is an enoyable joke.


go to Youtube, search Gamecenter CX and see Chief Arino fail at many old games, Super Mario World and Super Metroid included, at least Chief Arino finish almost all the games he plays.
But Super Metroid did tell you how to use every item when you pick it up, and for some reason i knew how to open red doors, and the only Metroid i played before Super Metroid was Metroid Fusion and that doesn't have missile opened red doors, gamer instinct maybe??


----------



## Ryupower (May 22, 2013)

in Super Metroid, the game  kinda a tell you alot
you see a red door
you shoot it it dose nothing
go on
you get missile(5), att a dead end
go back
now lets try missiles on the red door
one  did not work lets try some more
after 5 it open

in most pf the Metroid gamrd
you get a item
then
you will need to use the item you get  very soon after you get it


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> in Super Metroid, the game kinda a tell you alot
> you see a red door
> you shoot it it dose nothing
> go on
> ...


 
But...that's too logical for gamers nowadays! That still doesn't explain why Samus can't crawl or shoot up! 



Spoiler



But you're right, a lot of the game is self-explanatory and trial and error, you can't progress without trying different things


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 22, 2013)

how do you take screenshots o.O?


----------



## Arras (May 22, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> in Super Metroid, the game kinda a tell you alot
> you see a red door
> you shoot it it dose nothing
> go on
> ...


Still, IMO the normal thing to think after firing one rocket would be "oh hey, these rockets apparently do not open these doors. Let's go in another direction."


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> But...that's too logical for gamers nowadays! That still doesn't explain why Samus can't crawl or shoot up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, Samus can shoot up, dude. In fact, she's been able to shoot in every game she's been in. Perhaps you're getting confused with Mega Man?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Um, Samus can shoot up, dude. In fact, she's been able to shoot in every game she's been in. Perhaps you're getting confused with Mega Man?


 
Oh right. Mega Man can shoot up too, and he can crawl, but Samus can't


----------



## Foxi4 (May 27, 2013)

_Pff--_ Metroid? Heroes of Might and Magic is where it's at.


----------



## wolf-snake (May 27, 2013)

that remind me of a final fantasy 4 user review for ios devices. it said it sucked because it was hard and cloud wasn't in it


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _Pff--_ Metroid? Heroes of Might and Magic is where it's at.


HAHA! Oh noes, God forbid that a game actually require some skill!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 28, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh right. Mega Man can shoot up too, and he can crawl, but Samus can't


 
Why would Samus crawl when she has the morph ball?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 28, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Why would Samus crawl when she has the morph ball?


 

Ssshh..the noobs aren't supposed to know that


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 28, 2013)

Beat it on the snes when it was new, I just picked it up for the Wii U. 30 cents was too cheap to pass up lol


----------



## the_randomizer (May 28, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Beat it on the snes when it was new, I just picked it up for the Wii U. 30 cents was too cheap to pass up lol


 

Never beat it, but I figure, "meh, why not" and just got it for .30 cents myself


----------



## mrtofu (May 28, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 28, 2013)

yes the jellyfish is indeed helping   





yeah i know that guy is definitely trolling


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 28, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Why would Samus crawl when she has the morph ball?


samus can't crawl but metroid can


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 28, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> samus can't crawl but metroid can


 
Metroid is a pretty cool guy. Eh can crawl and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 28, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Why would Samus crawl when she has the morph ball?


The question is why doesn't she crawl when she doesn't have the morph ball? The finale of Metroid Zero Mission proves that she can.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 28, 2013)

because she's gotten real lazy since zero mission


----------



## Gabelvampir (May 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> The question is why doesn't she crawl when she doesn't have the morph ball? The finale of Metroid Zero Mission proves that she can.


Well she only did crawl in the Zero Suit, didn't she? Her normal Armor is probably to bulky to crawl in it. And who'd want to, using the Maru-Mari/Morph Ball is way cooler then mundane crawling.


----------



## earlynovfan (May 28, 2013)

I remember when I was 5 or 6 (kindegarten) I asked my junior highschool cousins if we could play Ocarina of Time. (I having never played it before, was excited beyond belief.) They said "Sure! But we have no idea where to go." 
We loaded it up and they were in Kokiri forest. We wandered around a bit (They hadn't even gotten the sword or shield.) And they said "See? We have no idea!" I then proceeded to say: "Can you crawl through that hole?"
REVELATION!!


----------



## Gabelvampir (May 28, 2013)

earlynovfan said:


> I remember when I was 5 or 6 (kindegarten) I asked my junior highschool cousins if we could play Ocarina of Time. (I having never played it before, was excited beyond belief.) They said "Sure! But we have no idea where to go."
> We loaded it up and they were in Kokiri forest. We wandered around a bit (They hadn't even gotten the sword or shield.) And they said "See? We have no idea!" I then proceeded to say: "Can you crawl through that hole?"
> REVELATION!!


I always feel old when somebody tells stories where N64 or PS1 or even newer stuff was the first console they played or were recent before they got into elementary school.
I was 16 when Ocarina of Time came out. Although I only played it about 10 years later because I had no money to buy a N64 and did not really want to for the 5 or so good games.


----------



## earlynovfan (May 28, 2013)

Gabelvampir said:


> I always feel old when somebody tells stories where N64 or PS1 or even newer stuff was the first console they played or were recent before they got into elementary school.
> I was 16 when Ocarina of Time came out. Although I only played it about 10 years later because I had no money to buy a N64 and did not really want to for the 5 or so good games.


 
I feel old when I hear stories of kids telling me the NDS lite/DSi was their first handheld. FIRST HANDHELD?! My first handheld was the gameboy color!!!


----------



## Gabelvampir (May 28, 2013)

earlynovfan said:


> I feel old when I hear stories of kids telling me the NDS lite/DSi was their first handheld. FIRST HANDHELD?! My first handheld was the gameboy color!!!


Oh god there are people now that can use the Internet doing this?
My first handheld with changeable games was a original Game Boy, back when it came with Tetris and there was only one colour available.
I had 3 or 4 LCD games before, but I am not sure if they really count.


----------



## rdurbin (May 28, 2013)

doesnt super metroid tell you how to use the items when you get them (not a detailed tutorial, but good enough), so even if your a complete metroid noob, you should still know how to push down to use morph ball and how to use bombs, not sure if it tells you that missiles can open red doors, I forget, unless they just didnt read the message that pops up when you get a new weapon or too busy humming the music it plays


----------



## Gabelvampir (May 28, 2013)

rdurbin said:


> doesnt super metroid tell you how to use the items when you get them (not a detailed tutorial, but good enough), so even if your a complete metroid noob, you should still know how to push down to use morph ball and how to use bombs, not sure if it tells you that missiles can open red doors, I forget, unless they just didnt read the message that pops up when you get a new weapon or too busy humming the music it plays


I'm not sure if Super Metroid did tell you what an item does, I think it did only tell the name and most items were described in the manual.
But because I looked it up over the weekend I am sure the game itself does not tell you about the red doors, but the manual does. The table of contents even lists a whole (1 page) chapter about opening doors.


----------



## MarcusRaven (May 28, 2013)

And then there's me...



Spoiler








 
Yeah, I remember when I could 100% in under 3:30. Gotta get back up to that...

Another thing that bugs me is that people forget these games have manuals in the home menu. Always worth reading if you haven't played something in years. Always worth reading, period, in my opinion.


----------



## Chocolina (May 28, 2013)

Perhaps zelda can help him, I heard he's pretty good at puzzles.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 29, 2013)

earlynovfan said:


> My first handheld was the gameboy color!!!


gameboy here NO colour!


----------



## Satangel (May 29, 2013)

Well at least that Wii U function really helps and works. It's nice to see it actually being used.


----------



## PityOnU (May 29, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Well at least that Wii U function really helps and works. It's nice to see it actually being used.


 
Yeah, really. And a lot of these may be little kids, too.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 29, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> Yeah, really. And a lot of these may be little kids, too.


 
So? Who cares what age they are.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So? Who cares what age they are.


Mature adults who have better things to do than criticize little kids who don't know better?


----------



## emigre (May 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Mature adults who have better things to do than criticize little kids who don't know better?


 

That doesn't stop me.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 29, 2013)

emigre said:


> That doesn't stop me.


Did I say Emigre? No, I said mature adults.


----------



## emigre (May 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Did I say Emigre? No, I said mature adults.


 

Is it cuz I'm black?


----------



## Gabelvampir (May 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Mature adults who have better things to do than criticize little kids who don't know better?


I see your point, but in my opinion you should not explain everything to kids. They should work some things out by themselves, else they'll never learn to think for themselves and will ask other people to explain. I.e. I hate it when I'm at the movies and some asks his parent every 5 minutes for an explanation for something they could have figured out if they would have waited 30 seconds. That must have to do with upbringing/education, my brother and I would not have done anything like this at the movies with my father when we were little.

But that is no excuse to pick on little kids, you are right.


----------



## tronic307 (May 29, 2013)

Confounded by a 16-bit game, that's rich!


----------



## Gabelvampir (May 29, 2013)

tronic307 said:


> Confounded by a 16-bit game, that's rich!


Is that double or half as rich as being confounded by a 8-bit game?


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 30, 2013)

their gonna be up shit creek when ducktales arrives that's scary HARD and TRICKY


----------



## tronic307 (May 30, 2013)

Gabelvampir said:


> Is that double or half as rich as being confounded by a 8-bit game?


 

Ask Chuck Norris.


----------



## DS1 (May 30, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Well you also have to think about the mentality and the hand holding of games now a days. The gaming industry basically spoon feeds you have to play, quick time events, tutorials, and such. Back then, Metroid taught you how to play Metroid, by playing it. No help menu, no tuts, no nothing.


 

Nope, just pure ingenious intuitive game development. And a fucking manual that told you exactly how to do everything, including a page that showed every door type in the game and listed the weapons needed to open them. Nostalgia much?


----------



## BORTZ (May 30, 2013)

DS1 said:


> Nope, just pure ingenious intuitive game development. And a fucking manual that told you exactly how to do everything, including a page that showed every door type in the game and listed the weapons needed to open them. Nostalgia much?


 

ow, ok. cool.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 30, 2013)

DS1 said:


> Nope, just pure ingenious intuitive game development. And a fucking manual that told you exactly how to do everything, including a page that showed every door type in the game and listed the weapons needed to open them. Nostalgia much?


And therein lies the problem with modern games. Rather than make a manual optional and extra, they basically force-feed you the "manual" as tutorials in-game.

Take for example, Bioshock Infinite. Don't get me wrong, I'm absolutely loving the game (just started playing a week ago), and it's not as bad as some, but the text boxes get obnoxious. I'm like what, 10 hours into the game. I don't need to be reminded of literally everything every time I start another play session on the same file, or be told I can lower the difficulty EVERY TIME I DIE if I'm stuck in a tough firefight... And on freaking hard mode, for Pete sake!

Were this a game made in the early 90s, I might have been reminded once, and be able to OPTIONALLY consult a manual if I needed a reminder in the future. And that's the way it should stay today, even if it's via a digital or pause-menu manual... A lot of games have that today, or an option to turn off tutorials, and there's no reason that it shouldn't be present in every game.
/tangent


----------



## DS1 (May 31, 2013)

Well for one, the original manual had an entire section explaining how to open each type of door, so they didn't expect it to be intuitive back then either.

Also there were probably hundreds of people who didn't understand it when it first came out, I remember hella used copies shortly after the game's release. The only difference is that the people who can't figure the game out now actually have a worldwide platform from which to complain about it.





xwatchmanx said:


> And therein lies the problem with modern games. Rather than make a manual optional and extra, they basically force-feed you the "manual" as tutorials in-game.
> 
> Take for example, Bioshock Infinite. Don't get me wrong, I'm absolutely loving the game (just started playing a week ago), and it's not as bad as some, but the text boxes get obnoxious. I'm like what, 10 hours into the game. I don't need to be reminded of literally everything every time I start another play session on the same file, or be told I can lower the difficulty EVERY TIME I DIE if I'm stuck in a tough firefight... And on freaking hard mode, for Pete sake!
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I understand how in-game tutorials have gotten out of hand, but there's also something to be said about people who think that 80s and 90s developers were being deliberately obtuse. The whole reason pop-up advice became an industry standard is because a lot of those same developers decided it was a good idea. Now they've gone overboard and people try to use that as evidence of games sacrificing ingenuity for accessibility, which is absolute bullshit.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 31, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> And therein lies the problem with modern games. Rather than make a manual optional and extra, they basically force-feed you the "manual" as tutorials in-game.
> 
> Take for example, Bioshock Infinite. Don't get me wrong, I'm absolutely loving the game (just started playing a week ago), and it's not as bad as some, but the text boxes get obnoxious. I'm like what, 10 hours into the game. I don't need to be reminded of literally everything every time I start another play session on the same file, or be told I can lower the difficulty EVERY TIME I DIE if I'm stuck in a tough firefight... And on freaking hard mode, for Pete sake!
> 
> ...


 
Games need physical manuals. Games like Fire Emblem Awakening, while the game teaches you how to play, it doesn't teach you the menu's, or the items, or what the stats and such mean. I'm playing Resident Evil Revelations on the WiiU, there's no printed manual, and in Raid mode, there are these friggin Icons in the menu and I have no idea what they mean.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Games need physical manuals. Games like Fire Emblem Awakening, while the game teaches you how to play, it doesn't teach you the menu's, or the items, or what the stats and such mean. I'm playing Resident Evil Revelations on the WiiU, there's no printed manual, and in Raid mode, there are these friggin Icons in the menu and I have no idea what they mean.


What about a physical manual is inherently better than a digital or pause menu manual? I mean for collection purposes, sure. But for purposes of its actual use, there's no real difference.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 31, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> What about a physical manual is inherently better than a digital or pause menu manual? I mean for collection purposes, sure. But for purposes of its actual use, there's no real difference.


Sometimes, from what I noticed, they go into detail more and have more images to support the instructions to make things clearer. Like I said, in Fire Emblem Awakening and Resident Evil Revelations, the digital manuals just suck ass.


----------



## EzekielRage (May 31, 2013)

I never read the manuals back in the day. I just ran around and experimented. Thats why I began loving Zelda so much because you actually got rewarded for exploring and it made you feel smart^^


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Sometimes, from what I noticed, they go into detail more and have more images to support the instructions to make things clearer. Like I said, in Fire Emblem Awakening and Resident Evil Revelations, the digital manuals just suck ass.


Well there's a huge difference between "digital manuals are inherently worse than physical ones," and "the digital manuals we actually get tend to suck." Sure, a lot of digital manuals suck, but there's no actual technical limitation that keeps them that way.

In fact, you could argue that digital manuals inherently have tons of advantages over physical ones, by their very nature: The fact that there's no need to worry about damaging or losing the manual (or buying a used game that doesn't have one), and the ability to jump through the contents with just a button tap instead of flipping pages come to mind.

And then of course when you turn to systems with some sort of touch or motion technology (DS, Wii), it becomes even more intuitive and fluid.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 31, 2013)

emigre said:


> tl;dr: casual gaemers suck at Super Metroid.


 
Cuz real hardcore gaemers play CoD n shit.

So they're better at Super Metroid cuz its no different than CoD.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 31, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Well there's a huge difference between "digital manuals are inherently worse than physical ones," and "the digital manuals we actually get tend to suck." Sure, a lot of digital manuals suck, but there's no actual technical limitation that keeps them that way.
> 
> In fact, you could argue that digital manuals inherently have tons of advantages over physical ones, by their very nature: The fact that there's no need to worry about damaging or losing the manual (or buying a used game that doesn't have one), and the ability to jump through the contents with just a button tap instead of flipping pages come to mind.
> 
> And then of course when you turn to systems with some sort of touch or motion technology (DS, Wii), it becomes even more intuitive and fluid.


Oh I'm not saying they can't suck, I'm just saying right now, they do. They could be better though.

But at the same time, one could argue that in this day and age, it's hard to lose the manuals because it goes right back in the case. Unlike before in previous years (such as the n64) there were no cases or places to put the manuals, so they were obviously going to get damaged or lost. And back in those days, nobody really kept the game boxes.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Oh I'm not saying they can't suck, I'm just saying right now, they do. They could be better though.
> 
> But at the same time, one could argue that in this day and age, it's hard to lose the manuals because it goes right back in the case. Unlike before in previous years (such as the n64) there were no cases or places to put the manuals, so they were obviously going to get damaged or lost. And back in those days, nobody really kept the game boxes.


Fair enough. But that was pretty much an exclusive Nintendo issue, at least among the really popular companies. Genesis had actual cases, and PS1, Saturn, and Dreamcast all had cases. But Nintendo didn't start doing that until the GameCube. And even with the cases to keep them from getting lost, that still doesn't help you when you buy a used game from Gamestop who had a careless owner. You know?


----------



## Gabelvampir (May 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Games need physical manuals. Games like Fire Emblem Awakening, while the game teaches you how to play, it doesn't teach you the menu's, or the items, or what the stats and such mean. I'm playing Resident Evil Revelations on the WiiU, there's no printed manual, and in Raid mode, there are these friggin Icons in the menu and I have no idea what they mean.


Did the US version of Fire Emblem Awakening come with a real manual? We in Europe only got a 2 page flyer, like with all 3DS games from Nintendo these days.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 1, 2013)

and now with megaman X's release


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 1, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> and now with megaman X's release


Egoraptor's sequelitis debunked???


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 1, 2013)

old school games are way too HARDCORE for today's FPS generation


----------

